

Magic Pony Technology – Claimed 50% better video compression - sebgr
http://www.magicpony.technology/

======
osconfused
neat headline and demo, are there any docs or additional info available?

~~~
sebgr
Only additional info I have is their AngelList:

[https://angel.co/magic-pony-technology/jobs/53654-product-
de...](https://angel.co/magic-pony-technology/jobs/53654-product-development-
lead)

